# Anyone use hot glue to attach plants / moss?



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I use super glue gel. 

I don't know what is in a glue gun stick and if it's aquarium safe or not.


----------



## VW_Factor (Jan 24, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I use super glue gel.
> 
> I don't know what is in a glue gun stick and if it's aquarium safe or not.


The base of hot glue stick is much different of course than that of super glue. The additives are basically the same. Hot glue sticks should not leech anything into the water. 

Key word here is should not. There are many different brands of holt melt glue sticks, and I would be wary of the famous "made in China" or "Contains much lead". 

>.> 

If anything use a good quality brand. I have some hot glue holding suction cups on my bubbler sponge filter.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Alplily said:


> Wondering if hot glue is an option for attaching ferns, mosses to rocks and driftwood...


Hot glue's hot. It will likely damage the plant tissues causing the tissue to rot. It would be especially damaging to delicate mosses. Sissal string would be a better option. Just untwist the string for thin single strands


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Steve001 said:


> Hot glue's hot. It will likely damage the plant tissues causing the tissue to rot. It would be especially damaging to delicate mosses. Sissal string would be a better option. Just untwist the string for thin single strands


I can say from my experience with hot glue that it is aquarium safe. I made a pouch from some plastic mesh, filled it with moss, then attached it to a piece of wood with the hot glue. I agree with the above about the heat damaging the moss. It won't do you any good to glue the moss to the wood only to have it all come loose as soon as the part you killed decays.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

VW_Factor said:


> ..... There are many different brands of holt melt glue sticks, and I would be wary of the famous .... "Contains much lead".


:hihi:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, heat + plants = stir fried spinach.
Go with super glue or gorilla glue.


----------



## JshineTX84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nylon mesh from fabric shops is great. I just chop moss into 1-2 inch sections and tie the moss down between object and mesh with fishing line. I have found black to be least visible until the moss grows out.


----------



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

I should have been clear that I was talking about the low-temp hot glues, which melt at a much lower temp. But it sounds like it's not the best idea at any rate. Thanks for the input and the tips!


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Alplily said:


> I should have been clear that I was talking about the low-temp hot glues, which melt at a much lower temp. But it sounds like it's not the best idea at any rate. Thanks for the input and the tips!



Even low temp hot glue is still hot. Touch some to your skin and see.


----------

